# what your sunfish keeper size?



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

I was up at kent lake checking out some shore fishing spots. never fished there so i was just seeing what was going on. i ran into some people who were keeping everything they caught i mean fish like 5 inches and smaller.

so my question to you is if you eat bluegills or pumpkins what size do you keep to make it worth the effort. over the years i threw back everything since i didnt like to fillet them, but i've caught some fat seeds lately.

Craig


----------



## turtleboy66 (Apr 23, 2004)

I dont like to keep fish smaller than my hand, (length & height). But if fishing with my wife or son they will sometimes keep smaller if they catch them.


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

8 inches for bluegills. It`s not worth filleting them if they`re smaller and I dont like scaling and gutting. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

crappie perch and gills 9 inches or better....pumpkinseeds,redears,rockies,warmouth,greens all go back


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

Gills gotta be 8" for me to keep and sunnies have to be 7 1/2"...Mostly because they have a little more girth than gills...


----------



## rkropp (Jan 8, 2003)

Fred Trost program last night showed him gutting panfish, rinsing, coating with corn meal only. Pan fried them done. Used his fork and peeled the skin with the scales off and ate the meat.


----------



## johnny white (Feb 20, 2002)

rkropp said:


> Fred Trost program last night showed him gutting panfish, rinsing, coating with corn meal only. Pan fried them done. Used his fork and peeled the skin with the scales off and ate the meat.


i saw that show last night too -that was way cool old footage - i want to try that method 

ultimately i like to keep 8-9 inchers for eating - bigger are fun to catch but are not as good eating and if smaller you dont get enough meat if you fillet them (the way i do it at least) - 

i will keep them a bit smaller in the winter time cuz they are harder to get at


----------

